# New Here with a 455



## AirForceAngler (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello all. Just found this forum and if it's like the other forums I've found for GM Trucks and Camping, I'm sure I'll enjoy it and get a lot of good information and be able to share what I've learned. 

I have a 1993 455 Garden Tractor that has been very good to me so far. Bought it about 3 years ago when we bought our house on 2 acres. It has a 60" deck and may get some other accessories for it.

I also have a question, I'm working on a friend's 950. The 3 point hitch on it is slow to come up and makes a whining noise when raising it. I've replaced the trans/hyd fluid so far as I think it was original, but that didn't do anything to help it. Is there a filter on these somewhere? I didn't see any between the pump and trans. Any ideas what else may cause this?

Thanks again!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum AF Angler! The 950 apparently does have a hydraulic filter. Have you tried looking it up on the JD Parts website. I did and and diagram shows the filter but was not real helpful as to the location of the filter housing. Perhaps if you take a look, you may have better results.

https://jdparts.deere.com


----------



## AirForceAngler (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check that out and see what I can find.


----------

